# Anyone have DIY plans for Heavy/Thai Bag Stand?



## Hal Carleton (Jul 26, 2011)

So I'm finding it difficult to carve out 3-4 hours at a time for Muay Thai classes. My gym is an hour away and travel time is making it difficult.

I was thinking about setting up a thai bag in a friends yard to do supplemental training between classes but equipment is expensive.

Does anyone have any plans for a DIY Stand or know where I could find some? I figured I could make it out of 2x4s. I am fairly handy and could probably put something together myself, but figure why reinvent the wheel...

The cheapest stand I could find with a quick search was $130. I would like to get that down to under $50 if possible.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 26, 2011)

Even better would be to hang it from a tree branch if you can.


----------



## Hal Carleton (Jul 26, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Even better would be to hang it from a tree branch if you can.


 
How would the added length of the chain affect the use of the bag?


----------



## poollshark (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?36640-Homemade-Heavy-Bag-Stand

OP says he spent about $40 on it. Looks good to me :eye-popping:


----------



## Hal Carleton (Jul 26, 2011)

poollshark said:


> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?36640-Homemade-Heavy-Bag-Stand
> 
> OP says he spent about $40 on it. Looks good to me :eye-popping:


 
Thanks for the link.

Only problem I see with it is that it's not free standing. Pouring cement isn't an option for me.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 26, 2011)

Not sure if its what you want, but before i got a more proper bag, i folded a Mattress around, so it was Cylindrical. Then used some belts and holes to make it stay that way, and used that.

That isnt the point though -- I made it stand up, by using a Metal Coat Hanger thing, which i put into the middle. A few Straps later, it stood up on its own. Of course, it also went down after a couple of hits. But i feel that isnt such a bad thing unless you want to practice speed.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 25, 2014)

You could use a swing set (minus the swings), if they are tall enough, as they are designed to hold considerable weight that is set into a swinging motion whilst remaining stable.


----------

